# RedNeck Blinds



## Jim (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone hunt out of these?

https://www.redneckblinds.com

I would love to have a setup like this, matter of fact a few of them on some private land!


----------



## Jeeper (Apr 13, 2014)

No JIm can't say that I have but I have seen the bale blinds before and they sure look like they would work just fine at least in the cornfields around me. Let me know how they work out if you get one.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 14, 2014)

my buddy has a old porta john on stilts that he hunts from.........  i want one of those "mirror blinds" https://www.ghostblind.com/
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/stalker-shield-mirror-blind.aspx?a=826599


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 14, 2014)

I've hunted out of ones similar to them they are pretty decent to hunt from. Best if they have some carpet on the floor, otherwise they are kinda hard to move around in. 
I'm pretty much bow only now, so I rely on my climber more now.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 14, 2014)

Never had the luxury of being able to hunt from a totally enclosed blind before but it looks like you could get spoiled by them in a hurry. I'll turn 62 this season so I'm probably going to have to give up my climber before many more years go by.


----------



## muffin (Apr 15, 2014)

My uncle made a few and I was impressed. A lot warmer once inside, can choose to close the window on the side the wind is blowing from if its getting cold. Only issue I can see with them vs my normal way of hunting (climbing stand) is portability. Once these things are where you want them, they pretty much stay.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 16, 2014)

blinds are great. but I felt like I was watching TV with limited view without having to stick my head out to look around. I hunted out of a small one. my friend takes his grandson with him and a little propane heater. they will stay out in 20 degree weather all dang day.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348904#p348904 said:


> lovedr79 » Today, 07:00[/url]"]blinds are great. but *I felt like I was watching TV with limited view without having to stick my head out to look around*. I hunted out of a small one. my friend takes his grandson with him and a little propane heater. they will stay out in 20 degree weather all dang day.


I've hunted out of pop up blinds and get that same feeling. It drives me nuts always feeling like something is walking up on me in my blind spot. And you have many blind spots when you only have one window per side to look out of.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 4, 2014)

the one time I have hunted out of one was just odd. my buddy was in a tree stand weaponless watching as I needed to put meat in the freezer, we had walky talkies but I still had to stick my head out a couple times. the deer I ended up shooting, a scraggly 3 pointed freak walked down the creek where my buddy couldn't even see him. walked up 5' from the blind looking in trying to figure out what was up so I went ahead and took him before he spooked everything else off.


----------



## satx78247 (Jun 7, 2014)

jim,

Down here in south TX, we've used "tower blinds" for 2 generations now (mostly home-made) because you often cannot SEE game more than 20-50 FEET without "getting up high" in the dense brush. - Many of the ranches have NO trees that are suitable for climbing or building deer-stands up in.
(Btw, here in "The Alamo City", we have TWO companies that currently make "pre-fabbed" towers.)

SOME of the "homebrew" builders have gotten "pretty fancy" with wall-to-wall carpet, soft swivel seats, cooking, coffee pots & even a porta-potty. = I know of one south TX rancher who converted a "trashed" Ford PU into a mobile tower-rig, so that he can easily move it about.

yours, satx


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a buddy down in san Antonio that sent me some pics of one they use, its a 5th wheel camper up on stilts with a full deck around it.


----------



## satx78247 (Jun 7, 2014)

lovedr79,

I think that's called "a summer house" rather than a "blind". =======> CHUCKLE.
(In VA, I have a "hide" in the 3rd level of an old friend's hay-barn from which I see deer every AM/PM, but I don't think that that is a "blind" in any true sense of that word, either.)

The BEST-looking buck taken from the hay-loft was a 14-pointer on 2007, that dressed over 160#.

yours, satx


----------

